# 3 gallon tank



## nath1266 (Oct 14, 2009)

Can i keep any amphibians in a coldwater freshwater tank?
or any fully aquatic frogs ?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

how many liters is that?

and have you got any pics


----------



## nath1266 (Oct 14, 2009)

[img=http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/2546/dsc00057e.jpg]


its like that and in litres it was around 14

Sorry about the picture size aint uploaded before


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

you could get some dwarf frogs in there!

or you might even get a white tree frog in there (but there land amphibians)


----------



## nath1266 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I assume you mean 30 gallon?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I assume you mean 30 gallon?


a litre is smaller than a gallon.


----------



## nath1266 (Oct 14, 2009)

Its a small 3 gallon tank, around 14 litres i think


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You could start off a pair of young Xenopus (African clawed frogs) in there- I've found them very temperature-tolerant. You would need a bigger tank eventually, though. Hymenochirus (dwarf clawed frogs) really need higher temps- about the same as most tropical fish. Newts like it cool, as long as they have a land area to get out to.


----------

